# Pics of Fabio!



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Fabio. :mrgreen:


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

aww. sooo addorable.  
i totally luv the 4th one (2nd to last).


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Look at him, he's such a little ham! Fabio loves that camera.

I'm especially fond of picture number two, the sepia tones are lovely.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Fabio is fabulous!! What cute expressions he has! My favorite is #4. Looks like he's blowing kisses.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> Fabio is fabulous!! What cute expressions he has! My favorite is #4. Looks like he's blowing kisses.


Ditto! Fabio is fabulous


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Fabio is absolutely adorable!! 
He's such a model!  I'm sure you're very proud! 
My favorite pictures of him have to be the first one and the bottom two!
He's so cute! lol :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Too adorable, he looks like he is really enjoying it


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

All of your pictures are great, he seems to really love the camera!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

How lucky you are to have such a cute and cooperative little guy! :mrgreen:


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

oh wow, so adorable. Loving the 2nd one.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Somehow I missed this. He is simply adorable. Great pictures.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ohhh, hedgie facial expressions never cease to amaze me!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I missed this too. What an adorable baby! (Adds to hedgienapping list).


----------

